# kick-butt wallpapers worthy pics.



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

Post em if you got em..






































_Modified by Sepp at 8:07 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: kick-butt wallpapers worthy pics. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_










hate to say it, this looks like it's fake; like a computer gave snap shot


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: kick-butt wallpapers worthy pics. (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
hate to say it, this looks like it's fake; like a computer gave snap shot

It's from the GoodWood festival of speed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Sepp: pic #2 from Col' du Turini, where Stig drove the S1?


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

sweet!
Thanks


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Sepp: pic #2 from Col' du Turini, where Stig drove the S1?

Not sure, but sounds good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
Not sure, but sounds good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOOKS good too!!








49,3mb -- http://coldeturini.free.fr/aud...t.mpg
Couldn't find the article or figure it out, but there is an article
on this exact event, of Stig Blomquist driving the S1 around
back and forth. Mayby PerL can be of assistance here, I'm tired
at 3am soon and abit sleepy










_Modified by WAUOla at 8:52 PM 1-19-2007_


----------



## JeroenGT (Sep 14, 2005)

http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/2910/sq3py.jpg


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (JeroenGT)*

^^^^^^^^^^^=


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Sepp)*

Wheres that pic of the S1 hanging its arse out in the snow going up the mountain??


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Don't know if it's this one you're thinking of


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Couldn't find the article or figure it out, but there is an article
on this exact event, of Stig Blomquist driving the S1 around
back and forth. Mayby PerL can be of assistance here, I'm tired
at 3am soon and abit sleepy









Yep, it's from Col de Turini, celebrating 25 years of quattro.
With the original Stig - in the original Audi quattro


----------



## Dirt road (Mar 11, 2003)

This one?


----------

